

No neutral ground in a burning world - kro0ub
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqk4ItPjU5g&t=10h5m

======
kro0ub
To whoever just voted on this, how could you have watched and approved of it
in only 11 minutes?

~~~
jbaiter
maybe by having attended the actual talk at 30c3 on friday?

~~~
kro0ub
Point.

